# Lovely moments talking to my daughter



## BlunderWoman (Mar 18, 2016)

I just spent a couple of hours talking to my youngest daughter. How I got so lucky with that kid I do not know. I miss her so much. She is going to college out of state. We are so close we talk like friends more than mother/daughter. Why I'm lucky enough for that kid to love me like she does I do not know. She told me " Mom you're my hero. I want to be just like you. " I told her " Aren't you listening to any of my lessons? The whole point is I want you NOT to be like me." She says " Don't worry you have mad mothering skills, I'm you , but with the reference guide you never got. I'm not as strong, but I'm working on it. Mom you are the strongest woman I've ever met." 
  I may not have hit the jackpot with the men in my life..but my kids..priceless. That kid makes me feel so loved and appreciated I want to cry. I would like to freeze my moments with her in time and replay them. I truly cherish those talks.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2016)

Beautiful, just beautiful, BW. You both are blessed.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2016)

What a wonderful post!  You must deserve this love and praise and I'm happy you're getting it.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 18, 2016)

You are truly blessed.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank you for the comments. I felt such a joy when I posted this I wanted to share.


----------



## Debby (Mar 27, 2016)

From the sounds of it, I have the same kind of relationship with my youngest BlunderWoman.  When we moved to Nova Scotia and she was still in BC, I was so homesick for a couple years, that she was my lifeline.  We'd talk a couple times a day for the first year, and then as we slowly got used to the distance between us, it tapered off to once a day and now eight years later, we're both good with a couple times a week.  

Do you find that you and that daughter seem to be totally in sync with each other on how you think and what makes you both happy or sad?  And if you're feeling kind of crappy, she always understands?  That's a nice feeling isn't it?  To know there's always that special person out there who 'has your back' emotionally.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 27, 2016)

My son's are like that. With the girls I struck out but the boys know me well. Both boys I am so very proud of...handsome, personable, outgoing, and well spoken. They forgave me for being the shy mouse as they grew up and I love them both dearly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 4, 2016)

That's awesome BlunderWoman, you're a lucky lady and great mom.


----------

